# πορφυρόμαυροι…αιώνες



## Ancolie

"Στιγμές σαν πορφυρόμαυροι, αργόσυρτοι αιώνες, πρότου μπορέσετε βρεθείτε πάλι στο παρόν."

το πορφυρό = το χρώμα των βασιλεών και των αυτοκρατόρων. Άλλα…κάτι άλλο ;


----------



## Perseas

Στο σημείο αυτό μιλάει -νομίζω- για έναν κινηματογράφο που πυρπολήθηκε. Το πορφυρόμαυρο εδώ πρέπει να αναφέρεται στο κόκκινο της φωτιάς και στο μαύρο της νύχτας ή/και του καπνού.


----------



## Ancolie

Κατάλαβα μόνο τώρα τη διαφορά μεταξύ Σαν + ονομαστική και σαν + αιτιατική !
Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Αγγελος

Δεν υπάρχει διαφορά στη σημασία, είναι θέμα σύνταξης.
Ο Γιάννης έτρεχε σαν τρελός.
Το Γιάννη τον αντιμετώπιζαν σαν τρελό.

Το περίεργο είναι ότι *με άρθρο *λέμε "σαν τον κάβουρα πάει" (=όχι με σταθερά βήματα), "βαδίζει σαν τον τυφλό", που σημαίνουν ακριβώς ό,τι και "πάει σαν κάβουρας" ή "βαδίζει σαν τυφλός".


----------



## Ancolie

Αγγελος said:


> Δεν υπάρχει διαφορά στη σημασία, είναι θέμα σύνταξης.
> Ο Γιάννης έτρεχε σαν τρελός.
> Το Γιάννη τον αντιμετώπιζαν σαν τρελό.
> 
> Το περίεργο είναι ότι *με άρθρο *λέμε "σαν τον κάβουρα πάει" (=όχι με σταθερά βήματα), "βαδίζει σαν τον τυφλό", που σημαίνουν ακριβώς ό,τι και "πάει σαν κάβουρας" ή "βαδίζει σαν τυφλός".



Όχι τόσο περίεργο, όμως · (1) Τρώει σαν βασιλιάς (2) Τρώει σαν το βασιλιά
Το παράδειγμα (1) σημαίνει ότι " ο τάδε τρώει σαν να ήταν ο ίδιος βασιλιάς " ενώ στο κατάλληλο περιβάλλον το (2) μπορεί να υπονοεί ότι τρώει με τον τρόπο που τρώει ένας συγκεκριμένος βασιλιάς.

Αυτά λέει η γραμματική μου !


----------



## Αγγελος

_Στο κατάλληλο περιβάλλον_, ναι. Αλλά "σαν τον κάβουρα πάμε" είναι κοινότατη έκφραση και δεν σημαίνει βέβαια ότι πάμε σαν κάποιο συγκεκριμένο κάβουρα... Ομοίως "ξεχωρίζει σαν τη μύγα μες στο γάλα", "σαν τον αϊτό είχα φτερά" κλπ. Και όχι, δεν συμβαίνει μόνο με ζώα. Ποιητική συλλογή του Αργύρη Χιόνη τιτλοφορείται "Σαν τον τυφλό μπροστά στον καθρέφτη".
Είναι πάντως αξιοπερίεργο ότι αν υπάρχει άρθρο, και _ειδικότερα _στην περίπτωση που το πρότυπο της σύγκρισης είναι ορισμένο, η λέξη 'σαν' συντάσσεται υποχρεωτικά με αιτιατική, ενώ αν δεν υπάρχει, είναι 'διαφανής' (μπαίνει στην πτώση της λέξης με την οποία συγκρίνει).  'Σαν' + έναρθρη ονομαστική δεν υπάρχει στα ελληνικά: λέμε "όπως οι Μαραθωνομάχοι...".


----------



## Ancolie

Αγγελος said:


> _Στο κατάλληλο περιβάλλον_, ναι. Αλλά "σαν τον κάβουρα πάμε" είναι κοινότατη έκφραση και δεν σημαίνει βέβαια ότι πάμε σαν κάποιο συγκεκριμένο κάβουρα... Ομοίως "ξεχωρίζει σαν τη μύγα μες στο γάλα", "σαν τον αϊτό είχα φτερά" κλπ. Και όχι, δεν συμβαίνει μόνο με ζώα. Ποιητική συλλογή του Αργύρη Χιόνη τιτλοφορείται "Σαν τον τυφλό μπροστά στον καθρέφτη".
> Είναι πάντως αξιοπερίεργο ότι αν υπάρχει άρθρο, και _ειδικότερα _στην περίπτωση που το πρότυπο της σύγκρισης είναι ορισμένο, η λέξη 'σαν' συντάσσεται υποχρεωτικά με αιτιατική, ενώ αν δεν υπάρχει, είναι 'διαφανής' (μπαίνει στην πτώση της λέξης με την οποία συγκρίνει).  'Σαν' + έναρθρη ονομαστική δεν υπάρχει στα ελληνικά: λέμε "όπως οι Μαραθωνομάχοι...".



Πολύ ενδιαφέρον ! Και μʹαρέσουν τα παραδείγματά σου ! Είναι δύσκολη ( για ξένους ) η ποιητική συλλογή του Αργύρη Χιόνη ; Του ιδίου, ξέρω μόνο ένα διήγημα( ποιητικό και φιλοσοφικό, σαν έναΝ μύθΟ (  )του Λα Φονταιν )


----------



## Αγγελος

Να σου πω την αλήθεια, δεν την έχω διαβάσει, παρόλο που τον είχα επί δέκα χρόνια συνάδελφο και τον έβλεπα κάθε μέρα. Δεν νομίζω όμως πως η γλώσσα του είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολη, με εξεζητημένες (=recherchées) λέξεις ή στρυφνές φράσεις, όπως άλλων ποιητών.


----------



## Ancolie

Ευχαριστώ πολύ !


----------

